# Can you say "Flame Koa Guitar"



## PenWorks (Apr 14, 2006)

My bro recieved this McPheason in yesterday and since it is a Good Friday  I thought I would share.
I would rather have this hanging on my wall, than a picture.
The flame koa and fit and finish is stunning to say the least.
Enjoy the pictures and Happy & Blessed Easter weekend


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 14, 2006)

That is beautiful, Anthony!!! How's the tone?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2006)

Another use for the Turchetta scale

[:0][:0][:0]


Ryan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 14, 2006)

So how many pens do you have to trade in order to get one(1) McPherson? Wonderful instrument as are all your pen designs.

Buona Pasqua.
-Peter-
[]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow that's a beauty!  A little over a year ago, I would have wondered what finish they used to get those "streaks"!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />  How's the tone?



I don't know Billy, he wouldn't let me play it, because he knows I can't play a lick []

Peter, I curently don't have enough pens in my store.

Jim, I thought you knew how to make those streaks in your finishes [:0]


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![:0]


----------



## woodwish (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one beautiful piece of craftsmanship, but I would give most of the credit to mother nature for that terrific "streaked" wood.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this one of those "If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it" deals?[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW!!![:0][:0][:0]

I know I can't afford it (without selling a kidney) but I have to ask, how much?


----------



## gerryr (Apr 14, 2006)

Dario, that would probably cost two kidneys.  Absolutely stunning.[][][]

But, can your brother play drums in a be-bop quintet, Anthony?  I need a drummer for mine BTW.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 14, 2006)

Your right Gerry, he can't play the drums, but he can play just about everything else. To bad I'm not close to take that drum gig.[]

Bill, since you asked $8,500.00 & he won't trade cocobollo []

The McPhearson guitars are all amazing. He only gets 2 a month if he is lucky. They last all of about a week and there gone. This guy made his claim to fame in making Bows, as in bow and arrows before he started making guitars.


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 14, 2006)

That is utterly intense!!


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 14, 2006)

Not even some curly Cocobolo?[)]  AND a kidney?


----------



## TheHeretic (Apr 14, 2006)

I would love to see someone good play that.  I do a lot of work on stages and I see some from time to time.  I would have figured that would have gone for upwards of 10G each.  Very Very nice guitar.   


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 14, 2006)

That is outstanding! I have never seen such beautiful figure in koa.  I did not think that there was any left of that quality.  Congratulations on having held such a wonderful piece


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Jim, I thought you knew how to make those streaks in your finishes [:0]_


_

ROTFLMAO!!!![][}] Anthony, that was fantastic!!!!

BTW, I too am surprised that the price is below $10k._


----------



## chitswood (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm gonna need a new pair of underwear...

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

Amazing!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 14, 2006)

...that would have been some great pen blanks....
Nice guitar, though!


----------



## Dario (Apr 14, 2006)

Rudy,

I have limited koa blanks similar to that...like the guitar, they ain't cheap [][}]


----------



## wayneis (Apr 14, 2006)

Get em while they're are hot folks.  Dario ain't kiddin Guy's and Gal's, his curly koa blanks are as good lookin as the guitar.  

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Rudy,
> 
> I have limited koa blanks similar to that...like the guitar, they ain't cheap [][}]


----------



## DWK5150 (Apr 15, 2006)

McPheasons are very nice.  I was lucky enough to be able to play one once and they are top notch!!!


----------



## penhead (Apr 16, 2006)

Totally impressive guitar, beautiful wood...and Happy Easter..!!


----------

